# Best Photo Apps for iPad



## b_gossweiler (Mar 29, 2011)

Is anybody using an app on the iPad to watch photos, which is "better" than the built in photo viewer? Anything where you can manage albums, see keywords, search, ....

Any recommendation is most welcome.

Beat
(doing research for his wife )


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 29, 2011)

Beat, I was talking with Marc Rochkind (ImageIngester/LRViewer) via email a few months back about his iPhone/iPad app WPViewer....if it doesn't do what you want he seems very receptive to suggestions for further development.

http://basepath.com/WidePhotoViewer/


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I (or she) will have a play with it.

Beat


----------



## jobyrose (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi..There is an iPad app named sortshot which can be helpful to you as it is Quicker an easy way of image retrieval through unique photo and video tagging. Tagging options include personalized keywords, ratings, favourites, or type of media – photo or video. Tapping on a tag provides instant results so that we can further refine our search with additional tags and keywords. :surprised:


----------

